# The Three Musketeers of the House of Delenatii



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 12, 2020)

Well, tis’ the season and all three delenatii plants have decided to bud in sync, heralding the start of the holidays!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 12, 2020)

one of my favourites


----------



## GuRu (Dec 12, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Well, tis’ the season and all three delenatii plants have decided to bud in sync, heralding the start of the holidays!.....



Not three P. delenatii......but four Musketeers (you know they were four in the end), Leslie. Mine P. delenatii frm. vinicolor is just about to to blossom out, too. Good luck to yours.


----------



## kitfox (Dec 12, 2020)

I love that sight! My ‘Dunkel’ has gotten out of synch and blooms in the summer...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 12, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Not three P. delenatii......but four Musketeers (you know they were four in the end), Leslie. Mine P. delenatii frm. vinicolor is just about to to blossom out, too. Good luck to yours.


I forgot about the 4th. But there are two extra buds on these guys, so we’re covered for a 5th musketeer if needed lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 12, 2020)

kitfox said:


> I love that sight! My ‘Dunkel’ has gotten out of synch and blooms in the summer...


Summer dunkle? Perhaps it has HCM genes?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 12, 2020)

For the holiday season, instead the three wise guys?


----------



## kitfox (Dec 12, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Summer dunkle? Perhaps it has HCM genes?



Hope not! Although I do want one. I love its broader petals. Mine has a very classic delanatii shape. I expect its cultural rather than genetic...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 12, 2020)

kitfox said:


> Hope not! Although I do want one. I love its broader petals. Mine has a very classic delanatii shape. I expect its cultural rather than genetic...


Any previous flower pics?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 12, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> For the holiday season, instead the three wise guys?


Hmmm good idea... the 3 wise men with myrrh, gold and frankincense! If only these flowers bore those gifts lol


----------



## kitfox (Dec 12, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Any previous flower pics?



Looked back and couldn’t find one. It has three growths that I expect to bloom this summer (!) and I’ll forward one to you to judge for me!  I fear virtual judging will still be the only avenue when it blooms again...


----------



## SuperPaph (Dec 13, 2020)

Leslie, your three delenatii blooming together!!!That is very nice!!
Do your delenatii plants always bloom in this month? Mine flower in may.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 13, 2020)

SuperPaph said:


> Leslie, your three delenatii blooming together!!!That is very nice!!
> Do your delenatii plants always bloom in this month? Mine flower in may.


Yes usually they bloom Dec-Feb period. 
Their blooming period is usually from Oct-May. So yours is still within range lol.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 14, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hmmm good idea... the 3 wise men with myrrh, gold and frankincense! If only these flowers bore those gifts lol


Oh, Leslie, they do. You just have to have eyes to see!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 15, 2020)

I love the leaves on delenatii. That first phot shows very nice leaves!! 
My old large plant found a new home earlier this year, but I have two seedling in low sheath at the moment and my fragrant album also in low sheath. Looks like they will all bloom around February or March.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 28, 2020)

Musketeer Dumbo has opened! Other two just waking up!


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 28, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Musketeer Dumbo has opened! Other two just waking up!
> 
> View attachment 24350
> View attachment 24351


Ooo! Leslie, I like the soft lavender pink on the edges of the petals. Very nice... and a really nicely formed flat flower.
Mine has not spiked yet, but last year had just opened (2 flowers) for the Paph Forum in DC, (which is the end of Jan.) and gave me my first AOS award--a 79 pt. HCC. Conditions the same now, so anticipating!! What really sucks (forgive my bluntness) is that there will be no one to judge it this year.. Really sad, as the Paph Forum is one of my favorite shows of the year. Excellently done and all slippers with great speakers (Hadley Cash and Harold Koopowitz among them). Worth a trip to the U.S. next year (God willing post COVID) for you, as you have such great (and unusual) slippers!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2020)

Dumbo is very nice!


----------



## SuperPaph (Dec 29, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Musketeer Dumbo has opened!


Wow!!! It is perfect!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 29, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Ooo! Leslie, I like the soft lavender pink on the edges of the petals. Very nice... and a really nicely formed flat flower.
> Mine has not spiked yet, but last year had just opened (2 flowers) for the Paph Forum in DC, (which is the end of Jan.) and gave me my first AOS award--a 79 pt. HCC. Conditions the same now, so anticipating!! What really sucks (forgive my bluntness) is that there will be no one to judge it this year.. Really sad, as the Paph Forum is one of my favorite shows of the year. Excellently done and all slippers with great speakers (Hadley Cash and Harold Koopowitz among them). Worth a trip to the U.S. next year (God willing post COVID) for you, as you have such great (and unusual) slippers!!!


Yours is a lovely one, and always memorable as your 'first'. 

Don't worry, the show schedule will be back later in year or next year. You can assess the flower this year to see if it has improved over last year so that it can push for an upgrade to an AM next year. Usually if there is improvement in size, color, substance and more flowers (they can have 3 flowers), an upgrade is within reason. Then cut the spike off after a week of enjoying and let the plant grow stronger for the following show season.

And yes I do plan to go to the Paph forum, hopefully it will be in Hawaii next year! And perhaps get to meet some of you on here!


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 30, 2020)

T


DrLeslieEe said:


> Yours is a lovely one, and always memorable as your 'first'.
> 
> Don't worry, the show schedule will be back later in year or next year. You can assess the flower this year to see if it has improved over last year so that it can push for an upgrade to an AM next year. Usually if there is improvement in size, color, substance and more flowers (they can have 3 flowers), an upgrade is within reason. Then cut the spike off after a week of enjoying and let the plant grow stronger for the following show season.
> 
> And yes I do plan to go to the Paph forum, hopefully it will be in Hawaii next year! And perhaps get to meet some of you on here!


Thanks for the advice. I do have a spike starting, yay!! I hope you are kidding about Hawaii. See you in DC.


----------



## Hakone (Dec 30, 2020)

You are still missing one, delenatii semi album


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 30, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> T
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I do have a spike starting, yay!! I hope you are kidding about Hawaii. See you in DC.


I'm not kidding regarding Hawaii, home of many great MF and species paths! And cattleya species too. I'm thinking one bird, two stones lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 30, 2020)

Hakone said:


> You are still missing one, delenatii semi album


Hmm not sure what this looks like?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 31, 2020)

Today the 3 musketeers are ready to take on the world! 

Dumbo is joined by Snow Ball and Pinky. 






A fourth musketeer is at John M's GH in low bud! His name is Charlie!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 31, 2020)

I’m liking Dumbo!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 4, 2021)

Though the name 'Dumbo' is strange for one of the 3 Musqueteers (lol).....this is a damn nice flower. Not to forget the other ones. Great !


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 4, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Though the name 'Dumbo' is strange for one of the 3 Musqueteers (lol).....this is a damn nice flower. Not to forget the other ones. Great !


Hehe the name Dumbo refers to the huge flying ears of the elephant in Disneylands...


----------



## GuRu (Jan 5, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hehe the name Dumbo refers to the huge flying ears of the elephant in Disneylands...



Of course....but she isn't a Musqueteer but an elephant. Lol


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 5, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Of course....but she isn't a Muusqueteer but an elephant. Lol


Its a new modern name lol.


----------



## SuperPaph (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow!! Spectacular!!! That white..... amazing!!!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 6, 2021)

Wonderful display - but how do you distinguish between the typical form and fma vinicolor, when they both have so coloured and saturated pouches?

And where on earth have you stuck the last, missing colour form: fma. semialbum?


----------



## masaccio (Jan 6, 2021)

Golly! Beautiful, all! In the earlier photo, I love those snakey stems rising out of the beautiful forest of green.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Wonderful display - but how do you distinguish between the typical form and fma vinicolor, when they both have so coloured and saturated pouches?
> 
> And where on earth have you stuck the last, missing colour form: fma. semialbum?


The difference between vini and regular is the depth of pouch darkness (more deep purple red) plus dark tessellations on leaves, especially the leave margins and undersides.

I have not a semi album yet lol but I saw this picture on the web. See what makes it a semi?


----------



## Guldal (Jan 7, 2021)

Guldal said:


> how do you distinguish between the typical form and fma vinicolor, when they both have so coloured and saturated pouches?





DrLeslieEe said:


> The difference between vini and regular is the depth of pouch darkness (more deep purple red) plus dark tessellations on leaves, especially the leave margins and undersides.


Yes, I know...my "question" was of a more rhetoricall nature...like a hyperbole in honour of both excellent clones!


DrLeslieEe said:


> ...what makes it a semi?View attachment 24566


I would go in search for the missing anthocyanin of the staminodal area, if I were responsible for a makeover to turn this beauty into the typical form!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Yes, I know...my "question" was of a more rhetoricall nature...like a hyperbole in honour of both excellent clones!
> 
> I would go in search for the missing anthocyanin of the staminodal area, if I were responsible for a makeover to turn this beauty into the typical form!


You are a riot kind sir. Maybe sit back and relax ...vand enjoy the show more hehe.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

Here's the gang in a team shot:




A villosum aureum 'Piping Rock AM/AOS is in bud at far back right, and a 3 buddy-buds tranlieanum in front left.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 8, 2021)

Lo, and behold! I feel the Stendahl syndrome coming on! 

Gorgeous display, Leslie... and nice barbigerum var. lockianum to the very left!


----------



## SuperPaph (Jan 9, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Here's the gang in a team shot:


The fairreanum in the left has brown edges in dorsal petal?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 9, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Lo, and behold! I feel the Stendahl syndrome coming on!
> 
> Gorgeous display, Leslie... and nice barbigerum var. lockianum to the very left!


Wow Stendahl syndrome on my display is indeed an honor!

Actually that lockie is the coccineum masquerading as a stand-in.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 9, 2021)

SuperPaph said:


> The fairreanum in the left has brown edges in dorsal petal?


Yes, the fairy's fun days are almost over, and thus starting to senesce along the edge and pouch.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 9, 2021)

I stick with Averyanov, Cribb et al. in calling your coccineum barb. var. lockianum!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 9, 2021)

Guldal said:


> I stick with Averyanov, Cribb et al. in calling your coccineum barb. var. lockianum!


I think you may be confused with vejvarutianum as syn for lockianum?  as noted by WCSP. 

The differences of staminode, dorsal base color, and plant morphology (particularly angle of leaves and leaf tip lobes) are very different.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 9, 2021)

No, I'm just sticking to 'The Slipper Orchids of Vietnam'...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 9, 2021)

Guldal said:


> No, I'm just sticking to 'The Slipper Orchids of Vietnam'...


Hehe i will review the literature as I have all the books here and get back to you.

But I must add as caveat that the WCSP is the correct updated version as of this date. Might change tomorrow lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 13, 2021)

Finally all flowers open. 

Pink fluffy clouds inside my orchid area, having a great time!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 17, 2021)

Great display......congrats.


----------



## SuperPaph (Jan 17, 2021)

Excellent!!! Very healthy !!!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 18, 2021)

Thrilling. Inspiring. I have my first-ever delenatii bud and only hope I can achieve something like your fluffy family someday.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks all for the kind words. I think these are the most consistent and easiest to grow of all the parvis. Once they establish they are pretty stable and happy. 

Still on the lookout for a good vini and semi album. Sam and Popow promised me them respectively. Until its in my hands, the search continues.


----------



## blondie (Jan 19, 2021)

Ooo nice one my three types all look promising for blooming


----------



## scottbjd (Jan 19, 2021)

Such a nice collection of blooms. I hope to get some blooming size delenatii from Paph Paradise this spring. I have some flask babies though from OrchidInn that are growing well and they have different leaf colourings. One looks close to vini colouring!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 19, 2021)

Those look very promising Scott, esp the vini-esque one. What parentage are they? Maybe one parent or both have vini genes. 

I'd say they are about 2 years from blooming.


----------



## scottbjd (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks. These are 'Full Face' by 'Purple Wings' with the later being a vini. I am not sure if the other parent caries any vini genes. They are less than a year from flask so two more years would be awesome!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 19, 2021)

scottbjd said:


> Thanks. These are 'Full Face' by 'Purple Wings' with the later being a vini. I am not sure if the other parent caries any vini genes. They are less than a year from flask so two more years would be awesome!


Scott, do you have the OI code for these seedlings? I'm confirming with Sam the exact genetic backgrounds of the parents.


----------



## scottbjd (Jan 19, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Scott, do you have the OI code for these seedlings? I'm confirming with Sam the exact genetic backgrounds of the parents.


Here you go. OIT0182


----------



## Elessar (Jan 20, 2021)

Really beautiful


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 20, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Scott, do you have the OI code for these seedlings? I'm confirming with Sam the exact genetic backgrounds of the parents.



I would like to know as well as I got 3 flasks of them. Sam sent me the wrong delenatii cross so I ended up with 3 exact same cross.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 21, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> I would like to know as well as I got 3 flasks of them. Sam sent me the wrong delenatii cross so I ended up with 3 exact same cross.


Yes I got confirmation from Sam that this cross in theory can get 25% vini, 25% normal type and 50% mix. So anything is possible with this OI0182 flask. Keep and bloom them all!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 21, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes I got confirmation from Sam that this cross in theory can get 25% vini, 25% normal type and 50% mix. So anything is possible with this OI0182 flask. Keep and bloom them all!



Thanks for the information. When I look at the young seedlings I do notice a few of then already have the dark purple edge so I suspect the mother plant to be half vinicolor. Hopefully the backcross will be as dark as the ones I had many years ago


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 21, 2021)

Such cute flowers. Are these current blooms?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 27, 2022)

Dumbo is back! 








The alba ‘Snow Ball’ is not far behind.


----------

